# What music have you ignored?



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Are there any pieces of composers in particular that are mentioned a lot on TC but you have never decided to actually to listen to them?

Bax for me. I've never knowingly heard a note of Bax and for some reason with a huge amount of other music I'm exploring I've never seem to put Bax in the mix.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I choose to ignore most composers including and especially Haydn, Mozart, Bach, and Wagner. For orchestral music I stick with Beethoven and Mendelssohn. For opera I have been drawn by the plots that I like into Rossini, Bellini, Donizetti, Flotow, Pergolesi, Wagner.


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

Lets see...
The minimalists, the spectralists, Handel, Vaughan Williams, Scriabin, Nielsen, Lutoslawski, Cage, Stockhausen, Ligeti, Gorecki, Khachaturian, most Mahler and Sibelius, non-european composers except Russians, most operas... Also Elgar, R. Strauss and Feldman, but most of what I've heard by them was meh.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2015)

Lots of stuff, including some stuff that others really like:

• Schoenberg and his clique and subsequent followers
• Cage and most 20th century American modernism
• really off-the-wall stuff like Stockhausen or Xenakis
• most string trios and quartets
• most opera beyond the top 20 or so biggies
• most religious choral music

I'm not going to push myself too hard to listen to stuff I currently don't care for -- life is too short and I'm too busy listening to music I know I do like. I'm not categorically opposed to any of the above, so if something sneaks up on me and I happen to like it, then so be it. But I don't try too hard to seek it out.

I'm still a relative new-comer to classical music. I don't mind setting aside certain genres to be explored later after my current enthusiasms run their course. I'm patient.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

But ... why ignore Haydn? You're missing out man, he's really fun to listen to. If you like Schumann, you might also enjoy Haydn quite a bit - they have some parallels, in my opinion.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I don't purposely ignore any composer, but somehow I don't seem to make time for the more avant-garde stuff. The spirit is willing, but the flesh is weak.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

I haven't been listening to too much 20th century stuff. I have a CD of Mahler's 5th, and while it's good, I don't come back to it too often. I stick to my 17th-19th centuries .


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Me, too... lots of stuff. It would be difficult to bring it into focus now, but a few things come to mind:

*Bax* I listened twice this weekend, but I was just not into it, so it went in one ear and back out again.

*Minimalists* Glass, Adams et al. I just don't feel drawn to them at this time. I have listened and found some ok, but not 

*Cage* I had a few LPs way back, but we never really clicked.

*Partch* I've heard a few albums, but his works are just too weird.

*Masses, Religious Cantatas, Chants and Oratorios, Choral works, etc.* It's ok, I suppose, but not when I want to hear *m[SUP] u [/SUP]s[SUB] i [/SUB]c*.

I'm hesitant with *Elgar, Walton, Vaughan Williams... those early XXth Century British composers*. Some works are pretty nice and I've collected a bit, but I can't really let myself get passionate about it yet.

*Gorecki* I'm basing my opinion primarily on Symphony 3.

*Religious Minimalists* Pärt and another few Baltic composers: meh.

I don't mind *Feldman*. I have one album that is great and I think that pretty much covers him :lol:

I'm going to have to scan the Current Listening and come back to this later. I'm sure there's lots more


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Bax for me. I've never knowingly heard a note of Bax and for some reason with a huge amount of other music I'm exploring I've never seem to put Bax in the mix.


Bax is an acquired taste. A bit of Wagner, a bit of Debussy, a bit of Sibelius and a bit of Delius. Not the greatest thing on the planet but I still find interest there. His music freely develops, which sometimes comes out as 'meandering'. Some of his tone poems are quite popular. I like some his colors.

Here's a short chamber piece:


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

In general (at least in the past couple of years) I've been drawn to music and composers I don't know or don't know well so I tend to listen to almost anything that's new. If I hear works I don't enjoy, I still usually come back and explore that composer later. 

The one area I seem to avoid for now is what is called noise music. At least for now, I think listening would not be useful or enjoyable.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Right now the only composer I'm deliberately ignoring is Xenakis. I tried to get into his music last year, but those high-pitched frequencies hurt my ears. I think it's strange, in an art form that is focused on hearing, to include sounds which actually hurt your ears. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I guess I will add *Opera*, even though I initially wasn't going to. I have been listening to Berg's operas for decades, as well as Wagner's Ring, but that light song/show opera of the Italians is not interesting to me. I started a thread a couple of days ago about opera by plot. I really have been giving this some thought of late and want to strike this genre from my ignored list :tiphat: I think it's just a matter of finding the ones that interest me.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I don't completely ignore him, but I always forget about Grieg.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> But ... why ignore Haydn? You're missing out man, he's really fun to listen to. If you like Schumann, you might also enjoy Haydn quite a bit - they have some parallels, in my opinion.


I tend to agree. Those who listen to Beethoven will find a lot of similarities to Haydn too. Haydn is closer to Beethoven than to Mozart. Far closer, especially in the later works.

* * *

As for me, I ignore minimalism. I know there's likely nothing in it for me. I've also tended to ignore art song and other types of solo vocals, though I'm not ruling out a future interest now that I was riveted by _Das Lied von der Erde_.

Unless you are letting bird droppings fall onto and gradually build up on a turntable rigged to play a Caruso 78 backward at 16 speed and calling it music, then pretty much everything else is of great interest to me.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I'll make a distinction between "ignored" and "neglected." If I've merely neglected something, I hope to get around to it. If I've neglected it intentionally, I've ignored it.

Neglected: 

Russian and Slavic opera, e.g. certain works of Tchaikovsky, Rimsky-Korsakov, Prokofiev, Shostakovich, Smetana, Dvorak, Janacek

Baroque and Classical opera, e.g. Rameau, Lully, Cavalli, Vivaldi, Porpora, Jommelli, Handel, Gluck, Haydn, Mozart

Certain 20th-century operas by Alfano, Respighi, Vaughan Williams, Adams, Tippett, Messiaen

Ignored:

Too much to mention. Life is short.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I've also ignored a lot of those *obscure Baroque and Classical Era composers* that bejart listens to  I'll probably never get around to 99% of them... *and going back even further*, I know only a few composers. Yikes! Life is short


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> But ... why ignore Haydn? You're missing out man, he's really fun to listen to. If you like Schumann, you might also enjoy Haydn quite a bit - they have some parallels, in my opinion.


Well, I guess I get some taste of Haydn through Beethoven's 1st and 2nd symphonies. I know Haydn's symphonies are great, and I do have a couple of his Masses--very good. Haven't been listening to masses lately, been focused much on Beethoven symphonies, operas, and most recently Maria Callas. I just purchased enough Callas sets for nine hours of listening besides having her sonnambula operas live and studio from 1957. Her voice is captivating like the sirens of ancient Greece.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2015)

The only movement/era/genre/whatever I can think of that I'm quite sure I've never heard is this "futurism" stuff (that's what they call Antheil and Mosolov, right?). 

Generally ignored: 
Minimalism (as in American minimalism - and no, Feldman is NOT a minimalist) - I like a bit of John Adams but he's more "post-minimalist" anyway. Glass, Riley, Reich...very sparse attention from me, though I want to start listening to Reich more, personally.

(Romantic) Italian opera (EXCLUDING VERDI) - Puccini turns me off. I like Rossini quite a bit better, but I feel like I could just listen to Mozart's Italian operas most of the time for that kind of thing. 

Also, most of those 20th century British symphonists sound derivative of each other... Now I like Vaughan Williams, Walton, Maxwell Davies, Tippett, Goehr, even Alwyn...but most of these hyper-pastoral folk seem a bit pointless.


----------



## Fagotterdammerung (Jan 15, 2015)

There seems to be a vast array of late-Romantic and post-Romantic symphonists I've more or less not heard of ( Tubin, Atterberg, Korngold, the list goes on an on in terms of names I see dropped here and there ). Of the more well-known ones, I feel I've barely touched on Smetana, Grieg, Sibelius, Borodin... basically a huge swathe of late Romantics that I probably _would_ like, but I just haven't explored yet.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2015)

^^^ Somewhat off-topic, but speaking of Tubin...

On the eclassical website, BIS offers daily deals with comments from the owner Robert van Baer. Here's his comment today about Tubin:

Blurb for Tubin's 4th and 9th symphonies:

Since the LP:s were too short, we coupled together Eduard Tubin's 4th and 9th symphonies from different LP:s. Neeme Järvi came to me during a recording of Sibelius and told me to listen to "this". I did, and liked it a lot, but had absolutely no clue who had written it (the 4th). When Neeme said Eduard Tubin, I was none the wiser. Turned out that he lived a couple of miles from where I had lived, eking out an existence as a score-writer while noone cared about his music. Neeme and I decided on the spot to record all his 10 symphonies, and the 4th was the first released. We wanted to surprise Tubin, so we didn't say anything, and then he went and died before knowing what was going on. Ouch! RvB


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I'll gladly listen to any music, at least a few times to see if I like it. I listened to Bax for the first time this weekend because it was a Saturday Symphony selection. I did not care for his Symphony No. 1 much at all. However I went on a listened to some tone poems of his and quite liked those. So that was a net plus for Bax.

What I ignore are contemporary pieces that claim to be music but really aren't. Life is too short.


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

I don't claim to be an expert in music....I think there was more, but I sort of forgot what I was going to say. But, to get back to the question, my answer is no. I don't ignore composers, I just haven't gotten around to them yet, and I may never will. :guitar:


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Oh, no!  There's more 

I am _very_ open to *Contemporary Music* and I have made _considerable_ efforts to get to know the _risen_ stars among the composers of the last 50 years. I have followed _all_ of those threads on the subject we've had in the past 3 years, hoping to be able to pick out those that stand above the rest. It has been a lost cause  I have been so overwhelmed with names, all claiming to be more important than the others, that I have gotten absolutely nowhere  I am sure that I _have_ and _will_ fare far better than I have with the Baroque and earlier composers, but it doesn't look great. It's not that I haven't tried, as the Current Listening thread can attest. Life is short.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Oh, shucks, I made myself a liar. I said I ignore Xenakis, and here I am listening to Metastaseis. Kindly disregard my previous post.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Manxfeeder said:


> Oh, shucks, I made myself a liar. I said I ignore Xenakis, and here I am listening to Metastaseis. Kindly disregard my previous post.


OT, kindly disregard  And what a fine piece that is!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Composer[I said:


> OfAvantGarde;801051]Are there any pieces of composers in particular that are mentioned a lot on TC but you have never decided to actually to listen to them?
> 
> Bax for me. I've never knowingly heard a note of Bax and for some reason with a huge amount of other music I'm exploring I've never seem to put Bax in the mix.


Yes, of course yes.

With all the time I've been at it, there is still more I do not know than I know.

That said, there is a lot I do know, and not just "know of." Bax came up because of the Saturday? / Sunday? Symphony listening series, and I've checked a small handful of Bax before (including some of his 'more free form' tone poems), and found none at all holding my interest on any front, but did, damn it and damn my curiosity, check the 1st symphony as listed for last Sunday -- for a full four minutes before knowing I would be throwing away good time in listening any further after the bad four minutes already spent.

I approach any composer (or piece) I have not heard pretty much the same way as I 'dealt with' Bax. I should say this does include my developed and practiced skill to audition a singer or player and hear enough within four or five minutes to know everything they are presently capable of without needing to hear more. Auditioning works new to me runs pretty much the same.

For example, I heard some general and good noises about Carl Vine on a forum, especially about the Piano Sonatas, checked them out, and within moments found them a sort of suit of clothing a la polite modernism as worn by a romantic conservative (like Elliott Carter said about Schoenberg's second Viennese school serialism "_It is just all that old Brahms stuff"_, and then I was outta there.

If a work, or a composer's work in general, has for me neither the least of technical points of interest, and I don't care for the sound, or the 'character' of the sound... I can not see any reason to hang about or try more than a bit of a few other of that composer's work. With an ocean of repertoire now available to all of us, no one, from the youngest to the eldest, has enough time for all of it.

There is more than a smidgeon of some composer's works -- some whom I readily call 'great composers -- whose work(s) I will pass right by in order to have time for some other music.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

I choose to ignore Wagner, and most other opera except maybe Puccini arias. I attend the opera occasionally but at home I don't normally listen to opera. 

I also don't listen to solo piano music.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> But ... why ignore Haydn? You're missing out man, he's really fun to listen to. If you like Schumann, you might also enjoy Haydn quite a bit - they have some parallels, in my opinion.


Well, every other post I've read in this thread has been a blast of fresh air of so much candor, that in a way for even those whose lists of music or composers they ignore I am thinking 'tsk, tsk!' I've clicked on "Like" on those posts.

I would have been happier if there were not one, "Oh, man, how could you not like that you don't know what you're missing" kinds of posts, _because I think everyone here who has been so frank, and in a way each who has spoken with such candor knows exactly what they are missing and -- for them -- why_.

P.s. BTW, I'm thinking any parallels between Haydn and Schumann are only in your mind


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

violadude said:


> I don't completely ignore him, but I always forget about Grieg.


"What is there to remember, actually?"*

*Snap retort which can be used to express disinterest in _any_ composer.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I don't purposely ignore. I usually do explore those that I consider as classical composers or potential to be in years to come. There are lists of contemporary electroacoustic performers that are mentioned that I do not explore as that genre is quite different.


----------



## Giordano (Aug 10, 2014)

From another thread:



ahammel said:


> Schumann on Haydn:
> 
> "...an old family friend whom one receives gladly and respectfully but who has nothing new to tell us."


I ignore them both, pretty much. :lol:


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

Let's see, composers (etc.) I've neglected.

- Late period Stravinsky
- Messiaen
- Schumann
- Schubert piano sonatas
- Ravel (I've only heard the string quartet and Daphnis/Chloe)
- Prokofiev
- Sibelius
- Dvorak
- Mendelssohn
- R.Strauss

and other composers from different eras that aren't coming to mind right now.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

It is impossible to like everything.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Bellini. I just don't see it working out between us.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

arpeggio said:


> It is impossible to like everything.


I used to think so as well, but a couple of the regulars in the Current Listening thread have proven me wrong.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

GreenMamba said:


> Bellini. I just don't see it working out between us.


Better you both called it off vs. kept trying until one or both of you got hurt :-/


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Adams
Glass
Reich
Part
Schumann
Chopin
Liszt
Schubert
Mozart
Vivaldi
Handel
CPE Bach
Brahms
Elgar
Walton
Delius

Some I stopped ignoring, and now enjoy.

Mahler
Sibelius
Vaughan Williams
Gluck
Berlioz
R Strauss
Faure


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

An easily undervalued master of small, intimate things. I come to him rarely, but always leave with a smile that means "Oh yes, that's right. Good fellow, Grieg."


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

In the field of classical music, mainly Gregorian chant and a good deal of Minimalism.


----------



## Stavrogin (Apr 20, 2014)

It's not that I chose to exclude them from my potential listenings, but they have very low priority compared to other types of music. So, with time, who knows, I may approach them. 

Non-western classical music.
Most things before Monteverdi.
Baroque and classical composers outside the usual suspects.
99% of opera.
Songs and predominantly vocal music.
Works for brass ensembles unless they are by composers I love.
Also, I am not sure I am aware of all the streams that contemporary music has flowed through in the last decades.


----------



## Alydon (May 16, 2012)

I have tended to ignore any music written after 1950.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2015)

If it's a flute or a harp, it ain't happening.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

I would actively seek out everything mentioned on this forum, if life was long enough and if I had the time for it. Now I ignore mostly genres (chamber music, opera and some others), not composers per se. Indeed the genres I already like take up most of my time. I'm still interested in everything, even music that I'm skeptical about, biased even...


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

For the last several months I have been listening exclusively to the solo harpsichord music of J.S. Bach.

So, I can say I've been ignoring all other music.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

^ It hasn't gone unnoticed, and I was wondering what was up


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

I try to listen at least some to everything that is mentioned here at least to know what the posters are writing about but if I don´t like it I stop and somehow ignore it in the way that I am not further exploring these composers.

An ignore list would be operas older than Fidelio by Beethoven, Arvo Pärt, Philip Glass and Xenakis. But I try to not dismiss music because of genres composers and other restrictions.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

brotagonist said:


> ^ It hasn't gone unnoticed, and I was wondering what was up


I most likely will not be as visible as I used to be, since I recently found out there is no monetary bonus for achieving 10,000 posts.


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

Wagner
hardcore postwar serialism (Babbitt, Wuorinen, etc)

This is "totally ignored" as opposed to "have tried and didn't like." I may get around to the above someday, but just haven't felt the urge yet.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

For me, it is composers pre-20th century.

I've obviously heard all the major composers, and many minor ones, from before the the 20th century, but they just don't do much for me.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Florestan said:


> Well, I guess I get some taste of Haydn through Beethoven's 1st and 2nd symphonies. I know Haydn's symphonies are great, and I do have a couple of his Masses--very good. Haven't been listening to masses lately, been focused much on Beethoven symphonies, operas, and most recently Maria Callas. I just purchased enough Callas sets for nine hours of listening besides having her sonnambula operas live and studio from 1957. Her voice is captivating like the sirens of ancient Greece.


I see, you're busy with other stuff. But don't forget to give Haydn a try. And Haydn's symphonies are still very different than Beethoven's 1st and 2nd symphonies! Especially if you listen to his earlier symphonies (the excellent symphonies 6-8, the Times of the Day) or his Sturm und Drang symphonies. 
I think Beethoven's 1st is similar to Haydn in the 4th movement, the rest owes quite a bit to Mozart, imo. In the 2nd symphony, he already has his own sound.
I also notice Haydn's influence in Beethoven's piano trios.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

I've ignored most classical music from before 1600 and after 1950. I've tried a lot of it, but haven't really been captivated by much. There is still of course more exploring to do. Most of my focus has been 1850-1920, which is my favorite period of classical music. And even then, there's plenty in that period that I haven't explored much.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I forgot to mention solo non-polyphonic instruments such as solo violin, solo flute, etc. These works have just never grabbed me. I think they are like looking at line drawing as opposed to toned drawings or full blown paintings. So Bach's cello suites are out. Solo piano, guitar, harp, organ, etc. are fine.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm another that doesn't purposefully ignore anyone but of course I haven't gotten around to... 

Among my biggest gaps are 20th century opera (I've seen some highlights but there's a lot more), the 20th century Scandinavians (Atterberg and the like), and the not-quite-famous composers of the classical and early romantic era (Homilius, Stamitz, Onslow and so on). 

As far as gaps go, I've got more random ones than systematic ones. For instance, I haven't heard some of Bruckner's and Dvorak's symphonies, most of Haydn's piano trios, or HIPPI performances of Mozart's symphonies, Norgard's symphonies, Duparc's songs, and so on. Just random stuff here and there I'd like to fill in before I worry too much more about the music of, say, Dittersdorf! 

But even more, I really need to get to know the music I have heard already better.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2015)

Plenty that I've not been inspired to go and try...Monteverdi and Delius, for example (random examples)...some that I know about and haven't felt the urge to explore further...Wagner, Tchaikovsky...plenty that I suspect will not be my cup of tea - opera - so I'm spending time listening to something else. It's not so much that I'm ignoring anything, just making choices in my listening sine I know I don't have time to listen to everything.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

I was tempted to say that I don't ignore things .... but I know that I do.

*Light Music* - yes, I know that there are some appealing pieces, but generally it doesn't keep me interested ... so I let dust gather on Eric Coates, Binge, Ketelby and so on. Add Oscar Strauss, Johann Strauss II, Lehar as well

And then .... and I will duck as soon as I've written it to dodge the bullets .... when I'm scouring second-hand CDs, I flick past Copland, Gershwin, Ravel, Khachachurian, Debussy, Faure, Chausson etc. I could say that it is because I already have dosens of CDs by these composers .... this is true, but they also gather dust on my shelves


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

PetrB said:


> Better you both called it off vs. kept trying until one or both of you got hurt :-/


I'll put my money on Bellini's reputation surviving better


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

hpowders said:


> I most likely will not be as visible as I used to be, since I recently found out there is no monetary bonus for achieving 10,000 posts.


There is a prize, and the prize is .... a mixed pack of CDS - The Music of Eric Coates (2 vols), Binge - British Light Music, Ketelby - In a Monastery Garden and other pieces, Oscar Straus - most famous waltzes etc etc etc (see post #55) .

Collect in person from the Hermitage :tiphat:


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

Excluding the great masterpieces, I have largely ignored most of the Italian Opera of the 19th century/beginning of the 20th century eek:!...being myself Italian...)
Honestly I have very little or no interest in broadening my knowledge of Bellini, Donizetti, the verismo of Mascagni, Leoncavallo, Giordano, etc, with the relevant exception of Rossini, Verdi and Puccini.

Then, as someone else here, I have little interest in light music, Viennese waltzes & polkas, etc...

Among the modern/contemporary composers, I have no interest in Einaudi or Einaudi-like guys (Mr. Allevi, a well know composer in Italy, is one of the bunch as well).


----------



## Stavrogin (Apr 20, 2014)

GioCar said:


> Excluding the great masterpieces, *I have largely ignored most of the Italian Opera of the 19th century/beginning of the 20th century eek:!...being myself Italian...)*
> Honestly I have very little or no interest in broadening my knowledge of Bellini, Donizetti, the verismo of Mascagni, Leoncavallo, Giordano, etc, with the relevant exception of Rossini, Verdi and Puccini.
> 
> Then, as someone else here, I have little interest in light music, Viennese waltzes & polkas, etc...
> ...


And we both live in the city of La Scala.
As we say in Italy... who has the bread doesn't have teeth   

And of course I second your opinion on Allevi and other supermarket-type "classical" music.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

Headphone Hermit said:


> I was tempted to say that I don't ignore things .... but I know that I do.
> 
> *Light Music* - yes, I know that there are some appealing pieces, but generally it doesn't keep me interested ... so I let dust gather on Eric Coates, Binge, Ketelby and so on. Add Oscar Strauss, Johann Strauss II, Lehar as well
> 
> And then .... and I will duck as soon as I've written it to dodge the bullets .... when I'm scouring second-hand CDs, I flick past Copland, Gershwin, Ravel, Khachachurian, Debussy, Faure, Chausson etc. I could say that it is because I already have dosens of CDs by these composers .... this is true, but they also gather dust on my shelves


After reading your posts I realized that I could really not mentioned most composers I have a real animus towards because I have blotted them out of my mind. I never think of the them. No never? Well hardly ever.

Then I read your text and there were two them. Those despicable hacks whose noise are torturous to my highly trained, sensitive ears: Coates and Ketelby. Whenever I perform their music I want to barf into my bassoon.

Let me out. Let me out of here. Get me the h*ll out of here.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

science said:


> I'm another that doesn't purposefully ignore anyone but of course I haven't gotten around to...
> 
> Among my biggest gaps are 20th century opera (I've seen some highlights but there's a lot more), the 20th century Scandinavians (Atterberg and the like), and the not-quite-famous composers of the classical and early romantic era (Homilius, Stamitz, Onslow and so on).
> 
> ...


Haydn's piano trios are excellent imo, definitely check them out .


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I think I am in the haven't got round to it yet rather than ignoring it camp, that said I don't think I am planning finding much opera or gregorian chants anytime soon


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

I can say I haven´t listened through two of the most mentioned musical works here. Holst the Planets and Parchelbels Canon.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Sloe said:


> I can say I haven´t listened through two of the most mentioned musical works mentioned here. Holst the Planets and Parchelbels Canon.


I've only listened to The Planets once, in concert actually! And while I was listening, I realized that this is where half of Hollywood's film music came from.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

DeepR said:


> I've only listened to The Planets once, in concert actually! And while I was listening, I realized that this is where half of Hollywood's film music came from.


The thing is American and British composers are not so well known outside Britain and America and therefore it is difficult to get a relationship to them.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Here's another composer I am very regretful for ignoring from time to time: Puccini. I never really decide to watch or listen to a Puccini opera, but when I do I am always impressed. Maybe it's all those "Puccini arias" CDs which make me subconsciously turn away from his music!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Not that you meant it this way at all, but I just thought of _all that music heard when out;_ coffee shops, stores, mall atria, elevators, music played while on hold after having gotten through by phone to some business, government office, etc.

Add that all up and I bet many have cumulatively ignored at least a small ocean of music.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I've been ignoring all music pre-J.S. Bach and all music post J.S. Bach, just to narrow it down somewhat.


----------



## Bradius (Dec 11, 2012)

Other than lighter fare and most opera, I haven't deliberately ignored any classical music. I'm pretty open to all, from Medieval to Modern. I try to make time for my favorites and then to explore what I'm not familiar with.


----------



## Oscarf (Dec 13, 2014)

Only opera, I keep trying regularly but never works, it is just boring for me. I listen to all kinds of music but in the end most of my listening is symphonic and choral pre-Bach (but including J.S. and family) and post-Brahms.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Seriously though, I have been ignoring most composers from the so-called Romantic era, especially those who are obscure.
Time has forgotten them for good reason-they are simply note-spinners with little to offer.

A case in point-I played the Joachim Violin Concerto recently-almost 50 minutes long-which could easily be condensed down to 30, removing all the worthless note-spinning.


----------

